# Searching for mythical creatures and magical beasts



## Geo (May 3, 2018)

Hello,

I have mentioned before that I have a friend who, to keep herself busy after an accident, started a website about mythical creatures, fantastic beings, and in general any magical being, but now she's asking people to send her requests about the creatures you would like her to research and post about in her website. 

Summer's Monster Catalogue

Moreover, this season she has teamed up with an illustrator to bring new creatures to light, most of them from some very cryptic mythologies.

So, if your looking for info on a particular creature you may want to include in your WIP you can email her (see email on the website welcome page) and she will try to help you with your research. But you could also just visit her website and explore it, for it may give you some inspiration.

Happy mythical beast hunting.


----------

